# Maple Burl Knife



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just finished buffing the stabilized maple burle handles on this and my hands are tired from sanding. This stuff is sure pretty. Maybe I will post some better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hope ya don't mind, Pancho...but that maple handle is too good lookin' for me not to fool with it..lol.....Nice 'shiv'


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks *GREAT!* How about some pictures of the steps of making a knife like that? Where did you get the blank? Again, looks mighty fine. gb


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Its not a blank, the steel was cut out ground and shaped by little old me. The only thing I didn't do on this knife was the heat treatment. Thanks for the kind words guys. If its ok with the mods, I will post a brief description of what I do, not everything but it gives you an idea. This is a wood forum not a steel forum, so I will wait and see what the mods say.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Pancho...I know we would all love to see a 'tutorial' of some sort. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am the mod and I say go for it.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Bobby


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That is a beautiful knife. Good Work.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is a better pic of the burl.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Great work!!


----------

